# Electrobraid vs other polyrope?



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Electrobraid sounds like the way to go for my flat, treeless, rectangular 4 acre perimeter fence. But needing copper connectors, copper ground rods, insulated copper lead out wire, etc. adds up quicker than steel/aluminum accessories for other polyrope brands. Is it truly worth the price difference or are you happy with another brand? 

Planning 3 rows on t-posts with wood corners braces, top/bottom braid hot, center line grounded since Texas is bone dry.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We've always used non Electrobraid polyrope and never had any problems, whatever Tractor Supply or our Southern States CoOp carries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Heres what I use . Have had great and long lasting results with it.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I have never used Electrobraid, but I wish I had. After I had all my fences built, a friend was ready to build his own fence and asked my advice. I discussed the pros and cons of different products and he chose Electrobraid. He ended up with a great fence and would choose Electrobraid again.


There are two advantages to Electrobraid over other kinds of electric rope. It is very strong -- 1,800 lbs breaking strength, making it almost twice as strong as cheaper alternatives. If it is installed according to instructions, the rope is very tight and will create a physical barrier that will help contain horses even if you have a circuit pop or a power loss.
Electrobraid is highly UV resistant and will probably outlive your horse. The first stuff I bought disintegrated in the sun in five years.
 
I like your three wire plan. If I had it to do over a again I would use Electrobraid.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I used the poly rope, started with the tape but found that the wind would rattle it against the fitments and it would wear and break. Doesn't happen with the rope.

I also only ever has two strands, top one about 4 feet and the other 3 feet. Worked fine even with foals. The reason I had them this height was so the sheep could walk under it.


----------

